# The TT refuses to die



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Audi USA announced that the TT and TTS will be sold in the US for the 2023 Model Year. It was previously announced that 2022 was the last for the TTRS. No changes to the cars except different standard 18" rims on the base TT. All models see a price jump of $700 compared to the 2022.


----------

